# Wade Fishing in Laguna Madre



## Rmorrow09 (May 6, 2014)

What is the fishing like in the up Laguna right now?


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Rmorrow09 said:


> What is the fishing like in the up Laguna right now?


Solid fish on the King Ranch shoreline in 3'-4' h20. Mixed reds and trout. Larger females seem like they're thinking about moving closer to shoreline for the spawn? If you can find a spot that holds baitfish and the shoreline burners behave you'll do well.


----------

